# Gatherings



## Modern day hobo (Feb 14, 2015)

besides the hobo convention in Britt, are there any serious gatherings out there for tramp riders?


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 14, 2015)

Black Butte..same time as dunsmuir's railroad days. Britt is a joke.


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 14, 2015)

Moving this to General Banter...not a news article at all..


----------



## Modern day hobo (Feb 14, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> Black Butte..same time as dunsmuir's railroad days. Britt is a joke.


Thanks for the feedback, Hopefully I can make it to Black Bute this summer...I was in Britt last August...except the old hoboes who stick with the ritual aspect, there were few current youthful riders...very few...


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 14, 2015)

Well because a lot of the youth riders act like dicks and don't respect the old code. Britt isn't quite the scene where you can get wasted and act like a retard...


----------



## Modern day hobo (Feb 14, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> Well because a lot of the youth riders act like dicks and don't respect the old code. Britt isn't quite the scene where you can get wasted and act like a retard...



The old code was respected, even by the few current riders who were there ! It was actually very welcoming that hobo jungle


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 14, 2015)

Britt is where they layed down the old code into writing. I would hope it was respected there


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 14, 2015)

Johnny P said:


> Britt is where they layed down the old code into writing


I thought that as well but heard an NPR program that said Saint Louis?::


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 14, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I thought that as well but heard an NPR program that said Saint Louis?::



Pretty sure it was done in Britt by the Tourist Union 63 back in the early 1900s. NPR can be wrong sometimes I'm sure


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 14, 2015)

This is also what wikipedia says

An ethical code was created by Tourist Union #63 during its 1889 National Hobo Convention in St. Louis Missouri

Tourist Union #63 wasnt invited to Britt until 1900
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobo#Conventions


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmm..I didn't know that...but Wikipedia is wrong sometimes


----------



## Modern day hobo (Feb 15, 2015)

That tourist Union 63 card is a way of allowing hanging around at the hobo jungle near the boxcar for the attendees...but do u know by any chance the content of the written ethical code? Besides be yourself


----------



## Johnny P (Feb 15, 2015)

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/a-little-hobo-history-hobo-ethical-code.5483/


----------

